# New Phones at SonyEricsson.com



## crash (Mar 11, 2004)

it appears they announced some new phones. the K700 looks amazing. 32MB memory! 65k colors! built in camera with light! amazing! my poor t68i is starting to feel old...


----------



## soulseek (Mar 12, 2004)

kinda old news.... plus has nothin to do with Apple news and rumors


----------



## Randman (Mar 12, 2004)

Having had 2 SE phones, I'd never go back. Too many problems, poor reception, etc. The design is there but quality control lacks. Plus, as an aside, I find it a little funny that you misspelt misspelling on the reason for editing the post.


----------



## kendall (Mar 12, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Having had 2 SE phones, I'd never go back. Too many problems, poor reception, etc. The design is there but quality control lacks. Plus, as an aside, I find it a little funny that you misspelt misspelling on the reason for editing the post.



i feel compelled to point out that 'misspelt' is not even a word.


----------



## andychrist (Mar 12, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> i feel compelled to point out that 'misspelt' is not even a word.



If not a word, then what is it?

You can find it in my dictionary!


----------



## diablojota (Mar 12, 2004)

I like my Nokia's and that is what I am going to stick with.  However, my mom likes her Samsung, and I may look into this brand when I upgrade.  However, I have used Nokia for about 6 years, and have had no problems. *knocks on wood*


----------



## fryke (Mar 12, 2004)

To link to Apple etc.: Those will make nice iSync-able phones... I'll look into the S700 for sure, although it seems rather bulky for what it does. Might switch to the Sendo X (Series 60), if that ever becomes available in Switzerland...


----------



## Randman (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.bartleby.com/61/46/M0344600.html



> The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language: Fourth Edition.**2000.
> 
> misspell
> 
> ...


 I feel compelled to point out that it is indeed a word, and that that word has two s. 

Phones aside, the new form factors look good. I love my Nokia 6600. The memory card option is great, it works well with iSync, the reception is outstanding and the battery time is good. However, it does appear that the next wave of phones are branching into two directions: the flip-phone and the pda-like phone.


----------



## lilbandit (Mar 12, 2004)

Nokia 6600 looks great, I plan to get one in a couple of months when they are released in Ireland. I have a cousin who gets a lot of sample phones from manufacturers to evaluate for his company, he came to visit and brought it with him so I got the chance to play with it. I noticed a lag in the operating system. I like a phone to be snappy and quick when selecting or writing a text message, finding a number etc. but this phone is slow. Also, he said that the battery life is not great in comparison to 'dumb' phones. I suppose that beautiful colour screen, builtin camera, bluetooth and a zillion other features drain the battery but three days standby isn't great. I get more than that with my ancient nokia. On the plus side, it does work with iSync so I'll probably get one!


----------



## soulseek (Mar 12, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Having had 2 SE phones, I'd never go back. Too many problems, poor reception, etc. The design is there but quality control lacks. Plus, as an aside, I find it a little funny that you misspelt misspelling on the reason for editing the post.




having had more than 4 SE phones ... and i assure you.. [edited out]..... i can say that these phones will be a great success...
as was the t610.. and not only for its excellent quality and control.. but because of the design. features.. etc..


----------



## lilbandit (Mar 12, 2004)

For God's sake Randman, is it necessary to point out spelling errors and make fun of people? Here we have an interesting thread turning into a [edited out] contest over a trivial matter.


----------



## Timmargh (Mar 12, 2004)

Well said, lilbandit.


----------



## Randman (Mar 12, 2004)

> For God's sake Randman, is it necessary to point out spelling errors and make fun of people? Here we have an interesting thread turning into a [edited out] contest over a trivial matter.


 And I've made comments concerning the thread. I mentioned that it was a sidenote which struck me funny. A comment was made that I used a made-up word and I corrected it. How is that a pissing contest? If anything, I was attacked for making a side comment.
  I was also attacked by soulseek who said 





> having had more than 4 SE phones ... [edited out]


 which is a bit strong of a comment not knowing my knowledge and experience of phones aside from a comment that I find SE models to be inferior to current offerings from Nokia.
  If someone has a problem, they can pm me. But if someone is going to make a post on new products, it should not be unexpected that a contrarian view will also be voiced. I'm sorry if that troubles you, and I'm sorry if you can't see some light-hearted banter concerning someone who obviously cared enough to correct a spelling mistake (which is rarer and rarer on this forum) and then to introduce one.
   My advice: take a chill pill. And if you truly don't like what I have to say, pm me or add me to your ignore list.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 12, 2004)

All this _almost_ makes me wish I had a cell 

And Randman, don't let it get to you. There there was something like this going on on the iPod Lounge forums too (in the classifieds section, someone didn't like it when someone mentioned that his asking price was too high, so he went ballistic ). I've come to the conclusion that some people just like to make trouble, and the best thing to do is smile and not get yourself tangled up in it too much .


----------



## fryke (Mar 12, 2004)

yep, keep it calm... i've got a T610 myself and find it beautifully designed, good ergonomics etc. however, the software has some flaws (1 step to write a new message [shortcut], 3 steps to choose the number from the phonebook?) and the camera is really, really bad. however, i don't need the camera at all - and the new models have much better ones, anyway.


----------



## tk4two1 (Mar 12, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> 3 steps to choose the number from the phonebook?



I Love my T610 although I have to send both my wife's and mine into SE to get serviced. In what I think is a design flaw, the charger has a little plastic piece in between the two charging pins and it got bent and pushe the contacts on the bottom of the phone up into the phone.  So no more charging the battery for us...

Still a great phone and I love the fact that I can bluetooth files and use the IR to transfer also.  I will deffinetly buy another SE phone when I get tired of the T610.

Fryke, I get to numbers in my phone book simply by pushing up or down on the joystick thingy. One step...


----------



## kendall (Mar 12, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> http://www.bartleby.com/61/46/M0344600.html
> 
> I feel compelled to point out that it is indeed a word, and that that word has two s.
> 
> Phones aside, the new form factors look good. I love my Nokia 6600. The memory card option is great, it works well with iSync, the reception is outstanding and the battery time is good. However, it does appear that the next wave of phones are branching into two directions: the flip-phone and the pda-like phone.



'misspelt' is not a word.


----------



## andychrist (Mar 12, 2004)

Saw a five pound bag of flowr at the grocer's, it must have been misspelt.

That K700 sure does look sweet.  Have been thinking about trading in my Nokia for a combo device but am concerned about how long the battery will run.  Don't have electricity where I camp and have to charge all my stuff in the neighbors shed.  Wonder how much these babies will list for.  Maybe it would be more economical just to get a separate camera.


----------



## Randman (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.esato.com/board/viewforum.php?forum=2

Is a good link for SE-related phones. Though I do think which brand of mobile one uses is soon to go into the same category as never discuss politics/religion.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Mar 14, 2004)

I personally wouldn't switch from SonyEricsson to any other manufacturer. I made the mistake of going from my T68i to a Nokia last year, It really really sucked... I am glad to be back using a SonyEricsson once more. On a side note, In England, MOST people have Nokia's - certainly most people who just 'want a phone'... Almost as bad as the amount of Fords on the road. So, albeit slightly lame, having something different is a plus too!


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 15, 2004)

SE K700 will be mine in the not so distant future  I cannot wait to (ab)use that cute wonder of high tech!


----------



## mykelee (Jun 28, 2004)

OK I purchased this phone today...since I lost my T610 and T630 friday night (dont ask!!!! I just seem to have bad luck with my mobiles lately.

Anyway I wondered if anyone could help me as I cannot sync this up.
1) I paired the Bluetooth device from Preferences
2) But in iSync it wont allow me to Add a New Device. When I scan devices and my phone beeps with Session complete..but thats it!

For the time being I went into the Address book and sent the whole lot to my mobile via bluetooth

Thanks

Michael


----------



## giza9999 (Jul 19, 2004)

I thinks iSync not yet support K700? in My Powerbook also not found device (K700)!

Please give me info when iSync already support K700 !


----------

